# muskie at lake erie



## alfred dawes (Jul 4, 2006)

Has anyone caught any muskie or pike in Ohio Lake Erie marinas?And what do you use?


----------



## ledslinger (Aug 24, 2006)

out in the lake i had a very heavy fish that overpowered my walleye rod and just as fast ---cut me off cleanly with no line stretch then the next week my buddy hooked something that was flipping his bail open in exactly the same spot and cut him off---this was on the west side of big chick on the canadian side of lake erie and both were hooked on weight forward spinners---a few years ago a friend caught a northern in channel grove marina in lakeside---he fought it with an ultralight til it tied him up on a dock and broke him off---they are not real common but there are a few around

be safe 
mike


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

Muskies are not common around here, but there are a couple. Pike are actually numerous. I have caught a few fishing for bass in the harbors.


----------



## crawdiddy (Apr 10, 2006)

I've seen a pic on here of a muskie caught in erie from a pier.


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2006)

About 2 year ago I was fishing with four guys out off of ruggles in vermilion. Trolling long a bombers at night when we caught a 36 inch muskie did not have a camera on board and did not want to kill it so release it. The funny thing about it was same guy about 2 week later caught another on the same size. I think it is the same one because same size and area.
fyi


----------

